# Free knit pattern--Terry's Kindness Infinity Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This lovely infinity scarf is dedicated to my dear friend Terry who has been so kind to bring me many times this summer to Doctors and Radiation therapy appointments! Because of her wonderful generosity, I have decided to offer this pattern to all of you for FREE to remind us all--of these marvelous kindhearted and generous people who dedicate themselves so unselfishly to help others!

Finished measurements: unblocked are52 long x 6 wide.

Yarn: 273 yards sport weight. Sample was made using 1 ball Knitpicks Brava Sport; in colorCotton Candy; 100% Premium Acrylic; 273 yards/100 gram.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 6 needles; plus 1 spare needle to hold stitches; contrasting yarn for provisional cast-on; yarn needle to sew in ends and work the Kitchener stitch to join.

You can find it for FREE in Ravelry and Craftsy! Its an easy downloadable PDF!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terrys-kindness-infinity-scarf

Please post pictures of the scarf if you make it! I would love to see your scarves made from this pattern!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you! The scarf is fantastic!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very kind of you! Your pattern is very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely design! And a generous offering! Thank you!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

What a lovely gesture and what a great friend you have in Terry.

Thank you for sharing the pattern with us all.


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Just downloaded it. Thank you very much. Aren't friends a blessing from God. Good luck to you and a huge hug to your friend. 


mollyannhad said:


> This lovely infinity scarf is dedicated to my dear friend Terry who has been so kind to bring me many times this summer to Doctors and Radiation therapy appointments! Because of her wonderful generosity, I have decided to offer this pattern to all of you for FREE to remind us all--of these marvelous kindhearted and generous people who dedicate themselves so unselfishly to help others!
> 
> Finished measurements: unblocked are52 long x 6 wide.
> 
> ...


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you Terry for being so kind to our KP friend. And thank you Molly Ann for sharing this beautiful scarf with us.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful and wonderful Thank You.
It looks like she loved it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Beautiful and wonderful Thank You.
> It looks like she loved it.


Oh she certainly does love it! I had just started to work on it and had gotten about 6 inches done when she so kindly offered to drive me a 2 hour drive to a hospital so I could have a bone biopsy done which eventually found the stage 4 breast cancer metastisized in my arm bone-Humerus. We hadnt gotten 3 miles down the road and I had pulled it out to knit on in the car when she fell in love with it and I decided to make it for her!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful scarf,for a beautiful lady.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

mollyannhad said:


> Oh she certainly does love it! I had just started to work on it and had gotten about 6 inches done when she so kindly offered to drive me a 2 hour drive to a hospital so I could have a bone biopsy done which eventually found the stage 4 breast cancer metastisized in my arm bone-Humerus. We hadnt gotten 3 miles down the road and I had pulled it out to knit on in the car when she fell in love with it and I decided to make it for her!


I shall keep you in my prayers, your are an inspiration.
May God Bless and Keep you.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf, I will keep you in my prayers. Terry sounds like a great person. God Bless and Keep You Improving.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a beautiful scarf, dear lady and you are also kindhearted in sharing the pattern. I pray you continue heal and have a wonderful life.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I forgot to say thank you for the pattern, I downloaded it.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

What an angel you have in your friend Terry! Her namesake shawl is beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you Melody for this lovely pattern. I will download it to add to my collection of your patterns. I plan on getting Theresa also. You are still in my prayers. I wish you all the best. Love, Patsy


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely scarf and model!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, it looks beautiful, its on my list to make. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Mollyann thank you so much for this gorgeous pattern.Looks beautiful on your very special kind and caring friend.Hope your health is improving and that you are going from strenght to strenght.God Bless you.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely stitch pattern and that will keep you lovely and snug tooxx


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you it's very pretty.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! How generous of you to share with us. Thank you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Terry is a lovely friend and doesn't make a bad model either. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your kindness!


----------



## grandmasbudy (May 18, 2014)

Thanx, it's beautiful, just downloaded. Going to be my next project. I have had breast cancer twice, 5 years apart. My prayers are with you and your friends and family.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

That is great scarf and thank you!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely! In my library


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks to you and all who help.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How lovely...scarf AND story behind it! Thank you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern. Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I too have saved it. Thank you. It's lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

the scarf is very pretty


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern, Mollyann. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Many hugs and thanks for the generous hearts that made this design possible.. may God be with you on your journey with this terrible disease.. my thoughts are with you..xo


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing you story as well as your beautiful pattern. I'm praying for your total recovery!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely and one of a kind. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Tutuknit2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you-- this is beautiful hope you are doing well.


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you! It's beautiful. You are a kind and generous person, too!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

pzoe said:


> Lovely and one of a kind. Thanks for your generosity.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Love the design.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. Love it


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pattern, can't wait to knit this up.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

How lovely- thank you!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Thank you! The scarf is fantastic!


ditto 
:thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for a beautiful scarf.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! We are all being blessed with your lovely scarf and Terry's kindness. 
Best wishes on your path toward health... pj


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

The scarf is beautiful! You are indeed lucky to have a dear friend to help you! Thank you for the pattern! I truly pray you will come through all of this and be better than new! Please tell Terry thank you from all of us~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf! What a wonderful friendship the two of you have - her for being there to help you when needed and you to dedicate a pattern to and for her. Thank you so much for making the pattern available to us, also. That is so very generous of you! I do hope you're well now or on the road to being well soon!


----------



## MamaBecky (Jan 22, 2014)

Than you so much for sharing your new creation. I can see why Terry loves it!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous scarf, and I love the color too...Thank you for sharing the pattern.. May God Bless You.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Very nice gesture to name the shawl after Terry.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely- thank you so much.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I think she likes it  :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you it is lovely. Terry is a special blessing , God will bless her.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very beautiful scarf!!! Goodness, my printer konked out last week!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful design


----------

